# COD2 - insert cd to play?!



## dragjack (Jul 20, 2005)

ok after the mess with two hard drives failing on me during Xmas, I'm finally getting back on track with a new hard drive. I had COD2 installed on another hard drive (which wasn't affected) along with all my other games. I thought I might as well reinstall it anyway.

after installation, I click on the single player but it gives me the "insert the right cd to play" message, eventhough the DVD is actually in the drive (otherwise how could I have installed it duh!).

so i uninstall the game and keep my configuration files and save games.
reinstall...

same thing. I installed the COD2 patch 1.01 and the situation has not improved. HEYALP! I want to play COD2!

the DVD drive per se seems to be fine and plays all dvds&cds ok.

first time i installed it (before the Xmas hard drive massacre) the game was running fine with the DVD, no problems.

just spotted a relevant thread as a sticky... I'll try out the methods offered and will get back to you!!


----------



## BloodyFist (Dec 28, 2005)

you said right dvd?? maybe it doesnt need the dvd and maybe its the cd. i wouldnt know as i havent got cod2 yet but surely it would need the cd NOT the dvd to run (unless theres only one disc  )


----------



## dragjack (Jul 20, 2005)

hi bloodyfist!

it's the DVD version of COD2 (not sure if there is a cd version of it, but if there is, it will be more than 2 cds? ) 

what the message says is actually "Insert correct disk to play" I'm now trying out some of the suggestions posted in the sticky.


----------



## coderitr (Oct 12, 2003)

The cd drive may have a different drive letter now. That could be why it doesn't recognize that it's there.


----------



## SpyKiller112 (Aug 24, 2004)

im not sure if this is allowed, but it will work. I'm trusting that you paid for it and aren't just using a version from a torrent.

You can go to http://m0001.gamecopyworld.com/games/pc_call_of_duty_2.shtml and install a No-CD crack. The site is intended for people who have legit copies of the game. I use it on my COD2... Works just the same. You can read the rules on the main page http://www.gamecopyworld.com/ to stay out of trouble.


----------



## dragjack (Jul 20, 2005)

hello again and thanks for the replies!

coderitr, i think that would be the problem as well, but that's precisely why i decided to reinstall the game in the first place -so that the drive letter would change according to the current installation (well so i thought anyway...  ) I would just like to find where the DVD drive settings are stored in the cod2 config file! At least that way I could enter the right drive letter! maye the registry?!

I tried out the Microsoft suggestions but no joy. 

SpyKiller112, it's a legal copy of the game purchased about 3-4 months ago. It played fine until i had to change the main hard drive due to failure. The game was installed on another HD but i reinstalled it anyway. might try that patch. hopefully it won't ask me for the cd when playing online!


----------



## ohgrant (Oct 3, 2004)

To crack or not to crack, that is the question. Whether 'tis nobler in the mind to suffer the sound of your cd rom spinning out of control just so your box can get permission from your cd to play a game that you have purchased. Or to take arms against this and by cracking. End it.


----------



## dragjack (Jul 20, 2005)

excellent ohgrant I love the shakespearean touch


----------

